# Costs up for NZ city life, but still cheaper than Oz



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*NZ more expensive for expats*

*NZ more expensive for expats, but much cheaper than Oz*
3:05 PM Tuesday Jul 12, 2011










*The strength of the dollar has made New Zealand a more expensive place for expatriates to move to, but it remains far cheaper than Australia.*

In Mercer's annual cost of living survey, published today, Auckland has moved up to 118th place from 149 the year before, while Wellington rose to 136 from 163.

Sydney moved up 10 places to 14, Melbourne lifted from 33 to 21, Perth surged 30 places to rank 30, Canberra rose 40 places to 34, and Adelaide was up 44 places to 46.

The survey covers 214 cities and measures the comparative cost of more than 200 items in each location, including housing, transport, food, clothing, household goods and entertainment.

It is designed to help multinational companies and governments determine compensation allowances for their expatriate employees.

Luanda in Angola is the world's most expensive city for expatriates for the second year running.

Tokyo remains in second position and N'Djamena in Chad is in third place.

Moscow is fourth, with Geneva fifth and Osaka sixth. Zurich jumps one position to seventh, Singapore rises three places to eighth and Hong Kong slips one place to ninth.

London is 18th, Milan 25th, and Paris 27th, while New York is the most expensive North American city at 27th.

Least expensive is Karachi in Pakistan.

Sarah Barnaby of Mercer said that rising costs, due to currency fluctuations and natural disasters had presented challenges for multinational organisations managing workforces in New Zealand, but that did not diminish its appeal to expatriates or their employers.

Organisations managing an international workforce should not view costs associated with currency fluctuations in isolation but factor them into longer term growth plans for the business.









Wellington - 136th


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Auckland, Wellington becoming more expensive*
Tuesday July 12, 2011

*Auckland and Wellington are becoming less affordable and less attractive to live in.*

Mercer’s 2011 Worldwide Cost of Living Survey assessed 214 cities across five continents and measured the comparative cost of over 200 items in each location, including housing, transport, food, clothing, household goods and entertainment.

Tokyo, Osaka, Singapore and Hong Kong remain the most expensive destinations in the Asia Pacific region with Singapore at 8th place and Hong Kong at 9th place. 

Auckland was placed at 118 moving from 149 as it becomes more expensive. Wellington moved up 27 places to 136.

Rising costs due to currency fluctuations and natural disasters have presented challenges for multi-national organisations managing workforces in New Zealand.

more


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Auckland and Wellington have become more expensive places to live in the past year - but are still cheaper than Australia's big cities.

According to the latest Mercer Worldwide Cost of Living Survey Auckland is ranked 118 - roughly in the middle of 214 cities that have measured for the comparative cost of over 200 items including housing, transport, food, clothing, household goods and entertainment.

Wellington has been ranked as being slightly cheaper at 136.

Both New Zealand cities have become more expensive to live in since last year's survey when Auckland was ranked 149 and Wellington was 163.

However, the good news is New Zealand is still considered to be amongst the most affordable and appealing cities in Asia Pacific. It's also still cheaper than than cities like Sydney, which was ranked the 14th most expensive and Melbourne which was 21.

The survey is designed to help multinational companies and governments determine compensation allowances for their expatriate employees.


Sarah Barnaby, Senior Associate in Mercer's information product solutions business in New Zealand, said rising costs, due to currency fluctuations and natural disasters have presented challenges for multi-national organisations managing workforces in New Zealand.

But, she said that didn't diminish the appeal of New Zealand in the eyes of expatriates or their employers.

"Despite a rise in the cost of living, New Zealand remains a highly competitive location for international employers with rankings far below those of other cities in Asia Pacific.

"Additionally, multi-national organisations are more than likely to absorb any short-term increases associated with relocating staff to New Zealand."

Ms Barnaby said organisations managing an international workforce should not view costs associated with currency fluctuations in isolation but factor it into the longer-term growth plan for the business.

Luanda in Angola kept its title as the most expensive city, while Tokyo was the second most expensive. Moscow, ranked at number four, was the most expensive European city.

The cheapest city was Karachi in Pakistan for the second year in a row.

Auckland Mayor Len Brown said people were aware that Auckland could be an expensive place to live.

"That's why the council is focused on keeping rates affordable and fixing up the transport system so people don't have to spend as much of their income getting around."

He said the city had a good balance of affordable living compared to other countries, along with a strong economy, great lifestyle, interesting arts and culture, diverse communities and an attractive healthy environment - but the there was work to be done to build on those attributes in order to create "an even more liveable city."

The most expensive cities: 
Rank City Country 
1 Luanda, Angola 
2 Tokyo, Japan 
14 Sydney, Australia 
18 London, United Kingdom 
21 Melbourne, Australia 
27 Paris, France 
77 Los Angeles, USA 
118 Auckland, New Zealand 
136 Wellington, New Zealand 
214 Karachi, Pakistan


Costs up for NZ city life, but still cheaper than Oz - Environment - NZ Herald News


----------

